# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Ý tưởng kinh doanh > Chia sẻ và thảo luận >  Dự án đất lô Vạn Phát Garden Sóc Trăng

## tenten

dự án Đất Lô Nền Vạn Phát Garden – thời điểm trở lại đây, cùng với sự phát triển của tập hợp hạ tầng giao thông rộng khắp và các dự án quan trọng nhưng vẫn đang được thực hành, Bất Động Sản Nhà Đất chốn ven TP. Cần Thơ cũng có nét nhanh gọn.

trong đó, các nhà đầu tư đang nổi bật thu hút mang đến môi trường Sóc Trăng bởi sức hút từ tuyến đường Phụng Hiệp – Sóc Trăng gia tăng mỗi ngày. hàng loạt dự án độ lớn, được đầu tư đầy đủ hạ tầng, lợi ích dần tạo ra. Vạn Phát Garden Sóc Trăng là một trong dự án công trình hiếm hoi được duyệt thiết kế 1/500 với pháp lý minh bạch, địa chỉ kết nối và giá bán có giá thấp nhất địa điểm.



địa điểm dự án Vạn Phát Garden sống đâu?

dự án Vạn Phát Garden ở nằm ở trên quốc lộ 1A giữa siêu thị điện máy chợ lớn cũng như cơ sở chế tạo bánh Pía nổi tiếng nhất Sóc Trăng – Tân Huê Viên. dự án ở trong TP.HCM Sóc Trăng nên xuất hiện đầy đủ tiện ích, phục vụ trong khu vực dịch vụ người dân.



địa điểm dự án công trình khu dân sinh sống Vạn Phát Garden tọa lạc tại mặt tiền quốc lộ 1A, phường 7, TP. Hồ Chí Minh Sóc Trăng. sát trung tâm người ở Vạn Phát Garden là cơ sở bánh Pía Tân Huê Viên cũng như shop điện máy Chợ lớn đưa ra nhánh Sóc Trăng. không dừng lại ở đó, biện pháp dự án công trình chỉ tầm 500m khi là khu công nghiệp An Nghiệp rất thuận lợi mang đến công việc mỗi ngày của cư dân.

dự án công trình nằm tại đắc địa vừa liền sông vừa liền mặt đường khi hướng sau dự án công trình khi là Kinh 30 tháng 4 và phía trước là quốc lộ 1A thuận lợi lưu thông đi mang lại các tỉnh miền Tây Nam Bộ.

Từ dự án công trình, nếu cư dân muốn mang đến nội khu TP. Hồ Chí Minh Sóc Trăng: khu vui chơi công viên hồ nước Ngọt, nội khu hành chính Sóc Trăng hoặc con đường ngân hàng Phú Lợi chỉ mất 10 phút. Sự thuận tiện này chỉ có trên dự án công trình trung tâm người ở Vạn Phát Garden nhưng có giá chỉ bán chỉ 5.8tr/m2. Hãy contact cùng với Cửa Hàng chúng tôi để có được sự tư vấn chi tiết rộng về tiềm năng vị trí dự án trung tâm dân cư Vạn Phát Garden.

biện pháp Bến xe Trà Men: 700 m.

giải pháp Trường Cao Đẳng nghề Sóc Trăng: 1 km.

giải pháp Công an Tỉnh Sóc Trăng: 1km.

giải pháp siêu thị Điện máy Xanh, siêu thị Coop Mart Sóc Trăng: 1km.

biện pháp Bảo tàng tỉnh Sóc Trăng: 1,7 km.

biện pháp khu công nghiệp An Nghiệp: 1,8 km.

giải pháp hồ ngọt: 1,2 km.

giải pháp chợ Bông Sen: 2 km.

giải pháp Trường chuyên THPT Nguyễn Thị Minh Khai: 2 km.

ích lợi trung tâm dự án công trình trung tâm dân cư Vạn Phát Garden

giữa những Nguyên Nhân để người tiêu dùng lựa chọn một căn nhà trên khu dân cư là các lợi ích trung tâm mà chủ dự án xây dựng và trao lại đến cư dân. dự án Vạn Phát Garden xuất hiện diện tích S lên tới 42ha nhưng độ phủ sóng quy hoạch chỉ 35% và con số 65% còn lại là hạ tầng giao thông, cây cối và tiện ích dịch vụ người dân. trên Sóc Trăng khách hàng sẽ không còn tìm kiếm được một dự án nào có:

7 trung tâm công viên xanh

1 chợ cổ xưa

1 trường mẫu giáo

1 trường tiểu học

1 trạm y tế xã

3 sân tennis

1 căn nhà văn hóa truyền thống ra mắt các hoạt động cần diện tích lớn: đám hỏi, đám hỏi dành riêng cho cư dân.

NHỨNG Nguyên Nhân hãy chọn Đất Lô Nền VẠN PHÁT SÓC TRẲNG

khả năng thanh toán giao dịch của Đất Lô khu dân ở Thương Mại Vạn Phát cực kỳ cao

là trọng tâm phát triển của Cần Thơ cũng như Hậu Giang

địa chỉ ở ngay của ngỏ giao thương giữa Cần Thơ cùng với những tỉnh miền tây

sở hữu các lợi ích đứng đầu – shop mới nhất trong địa điểm

được đầu tư chuyên nghiệp, Vạn Phát là khu dân sinh sống đầu tiên đảm bảo đươc mô hình khu đô thị hiện đại

đồng thời các event chiết khấu, giá thành cạnh tranh nhau

----------

